# Epidural pro/con article



## chuck

I know most of us are trying to stay away from an epi but I thought I would share the links as it's an interesting piece and there are a few of us that like to collect facts (LOL - apparently we should have lives and not fixate on birth so much LOL!)

https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=2010
https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=2014
https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=2019


----------



## Mervs Mum

Very very interesting!!! Thank you!!


----------



## chuck

No probs...the science and sensibility blog os pretty good.

I found it very interesting to hear an MD from across the pond talk so openly about the pros and cons and the medicalization of birth...so often things seem so biased it was nice to get the flip side.


----------



## southerngal2

Very interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chuck

No probs glad you like.


----------

